# Irwin Parallel Clamps



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

As anyone bought these or have any feedback on them? I was just in a local HD and saw the 24" marked down to $20 from $35


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a pair of the 30in ones purchased shortly after Irwin started to sell parallel clamps.

They work well enough. I just prefer the Jet clamps with the lever operated clutch.

The Irwins need the moveable jaw to be tilted to move the jaw, a similar design to Bessy and Jorgensen. This means if the clamp is being used with the fixed jaw down, the moveable jaw will fall unless held by the second hand. Not always easy when working by myself.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a set of Bessey 40" right now, I see how that could be annoying! My local HD is sold out of the 24 and 48 and this one had 2 24's left and no 48s. Makes me wonder if maybe they're blowing them out due to a new design coming out? It maybe they're just not selling?


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone else have any input on these things? Surely someone else has bought/used them?


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a few of them. Not all that impressed. None are quite "parallel". I like my Bessey's better. I haven't tried the Jet, but hear good things.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was wondering about that. I'm happy with the two 40" Bessey's I have now. Sometimes you see something for a good price and it's tempting to grab but now I know better. Thanks for the input!


----------



## mrcanterbury (May 7, 2012)

DCuch86 said:


> I have a set of Bessey 40" right now, I see how that could be annoying! My local HD is sold out of the 24 and 48 and this one had 2 24's left and no 48s. Makes me wonder if maybe they're blowing them out due to a new design coming out? It maybe they're just not selling?


HD in my area is blowing out the Irwin's because they are carrying besseys now. Lowes stopped carrying Bessey 2 months ago here. It's a win win for me. I loaded up on the besseys when lowes cleared them out.


----------

